# Haditha Back In the Spotlight



## Marauder06 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45680863/ns/world_news-the_new_york_times/#.TuofADU7VKU




> The 400 pages of interrogations, once closely guarded as secrets of war, were supposed to have been destroyed as the last American troops prepare to leave Iraq. Instead*, they were discovered along with reams of other classified documents, including military maps showing helicopter routes and radar capabilities, by a reporter for The New York Times at a junkyard outside Baghdad*. An attendant was burning them as fuel to cook a dinner of smoked carp.
> The documents — many marked secret — form part of the military’s internal investigation, and confirm much of what happened at Haditha, a Euphrates River town where Marines killed 24 Iraqis, including a 76-year-old man in a wheelchair, women and children, some just toddlers.




W.T.F.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 15, 2011)

WTF is about all I can come up with too...  Who the hell was in charge of destroying all this stuff?  Who decided a shredder and burn barrel was unnecessary?!?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45680863/ns/world_news-the_new_york_times/#.TuofADU7VKU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job by someone.
Stories like this convince me that the military should be slashed by 50% and then rebuilt with quality people.


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2011)

Unforgivable!

The unit responsible should be found and then people should pay for this.


----------



## QC (Dec 15, 2011)

DUH!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 15, 2011)

I wonder if the red ink provided a nice flavour for the carp.


----------

